# Failed Icsi



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I have just joined FF so apologies if I am covering old ground!

My husband and I have just had our first failed ICSI cycle, which was all the more distressing as it went so well up until the last few days of the 2ww. We had eleven top grade embryos right from collection point and had 2 top grade blastocysts transferred on day 5, but no luck.

Prior to beginning treatment our consultant raised concerns that my af is usually only 2 days long as he thought it may indicate a problem with the thickness of my womb lining, however scans during stimming were fine.

Following the failed cycle my af, though more painful than usual, was still only 48 hrs in duration. Is this normal, or could my womb lining be too thin to support a pregnancy?

I have no previous fertility issues and had 2 successful pregnancies in my previous marriage.


Trish


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Trishs1970 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have just joined FF so apologies if I am covering old ground!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for your reply. My womb lining was checked during stimming, and they said it was fine, though didn't tell me how thick it actually was. Could it have thinned in between then and tx? (I had no bleeding other than post EC).

Thanks again for your help.

Trish


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Trishs1970 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My womb lining was checked during stimming, and they said it was fine, though didn't tell me how thick it actually was. Could it have thinned in between then and tx? (I had no bleeding other than post EC).
> 
> ...


If it was OK during the stimulation phase then it would have been OK at transfer

Peter


----------

